# Woofstock (Lots of pictures)



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Before the pictures, let me just say I had a fantastic time! And I'd go as far as to say Mina had a better time than I did. I got asked what she was a million times, but that was okay. Everyone was really nice and I got to meet a few breeds in person I never thought I would get to like a Leonberger. Oh and Mina went swimming for the first time ever. It did a nice job of cooling her down. On to the pictures though!

First off, Victoria Stillwell. (It's blurry the line was a mile long and I didn't really want to wait.)









I believe this guy was a Neopolitan Mastiff.









Walking down by the water with my brother.









This big guy was a spanish mastiff (one of those breeds I never thought I'd get to meet)









Please bear with me, this may take a while.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

This little girl was too cute to pass up.









A leonberger (I was so excited to meet him!)









This pretty boy was adoptable.









Some Berners hoping for a forever home.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

A pretty mini-aussie. 









This guy was too cute. Mina thought so too.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

An aussie poodle mix.









This little girl was just plain out adorable and had a wonderful dye job.









Some adorable pups looking for forever homes that Mina made friends with.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

She didn't want to leave this one.

















A berner.









Check out the mohawk.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Some paps and a crested, they think the little black and white pup is going to be a phalene.

















Oh and this little girl looked so much like Mina, her name was Manny.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

The Bad Press Booth, I had to stop in to see the pitties.

















This guy kind of looked like Mina too, but we didn't get any good pictures of him.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I had never heard of the 'Dog Scouts before this'









Family picture.









Afghan hound.









I liked this sign and thought this van was funny.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

We were just standing around giving Mina a break and one of the guys from 'Rescue Inc.' walked over and said 'That's an awesome dog'. He was really nice and Mina loved him. (For those who don't know Rescue Inc. is a rescue that's getting a show on National Geographic. I think the show starts next Friday)
















One of the other Rescue Inc. guys.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Some hippies and their dog.









A group of greyhounds.









Taking a break.









And last, but not least Mina was blessed while there.









I have a ton more pictures, but I wouldn't want to get excessive. :lol:


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

That was fun even for me! I am glad you all had a good time. great pics! 

Id like to see more...please


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Awwww that all looks so fun!! And It's so awesome that you got to meet some Rescue Inc guys!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow that looks like a blast!
Our thing is Barktoberfest. It's coming up but I don't think it'll be anything like what you guys had!


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

So fun! Where was this? Some of the pics look like Boston on the Charles River on Storrow Drive. If it was in Boston, I'm sad I missed it!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm glad you enjoyed Digit's Mama, I'll probably put more pictures up later. There were a bunch of mastiffs and such that I left out. D;

Thanks Cheetah! They were actually really nice in person. 

Don't worry Meg, it wasn't in Boston. It was in Harrisburg Pa.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

lol that mini aussie looks pretty average sized to me, he looks like he may be slightly bigger than Kechara.

Mina looks like she had her fair share of attention for the day! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow a ton of pics! All the dogs look awesome! And that Mina look alike girl really looks like Mina! Lol in the pic with both of them I thought I was seeing double. And you're so lucky to see a Leonberger! I've never seen one before either.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Great pics! How fun!
You know, Victoria looks really little in that picture - must not have had her boots on?
Wow, it looks like Mina found a long lost family member in Manny! That's kind of uncanny!
And I LOVE the "de-sex in the city" plaque 
Thanks for posting the pics - looks like you had an awesome time!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Keechack, the guy mentioned that he was really big for a mini aussie. He was beautiful none the less.

Michiyo, I was so excited to meet the Leonberger. They were one of those breeds that I thought sounded really cool, but never thought I'd get to meet. 

DJsMom, it might have been because she was sitting down.  I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures, I might add more later. It was probably the best day I had this year.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

upendi'smommy said:


> DJsMom, it might have been because she was sitting down.


Oh  Yes, that would do it, LoL!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Very awesome pics, thanks for sharing. Looked like a great time!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm glad you enjoyed! It was great, I think Mina had even more fun than I did.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

OH WHAT GREAT FUN!!! Luckyyyyyy!
Nessa


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Nessa - There was a dane there that reminded me of Callahan, but he disappeared before I could get a picture.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Great pictures!! That must've been so much fun to go to and that's neat that you got to see some rare breeds!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you and yes it was awesome!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

So lucky! Looks awesome!


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

That looked like it was tons of fun!!! I'm so jealous, the only thing like that here, they didn't do this year. So I don't know if they're going to stop hosting it or not. Now all we have is the Might Texas Dog Walk, were you walk you dog 3 miles down town and all the procedes go to the service dogs of texas.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

upendi'smommy said:


> Nessa - There was a dane there that reminded me of Callahan, but he disappeared before I could get a picture.


AWWWEEE Mannnn! 
Nessa


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

AmyBeth said:


> That looked like it was tons of fun!!! I'm so jealous, the only thing like that here, they didn't do this year. So I don't know if they're going to stop hosting it or not. Now all we have is the Might Texas Dog Walk, were you walk you dog 3 miles down town and all the procedes go to the service dogs of texas.


We might be doing a walk on the 3rd of October.


----------



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Victoria Stilwell!!! I'm SO jealous!!!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

MaddieTheDog said:


> Victoria Stilwell!!! I'm SO jealous!!!


I missed her Q&A. I was a bit disappointed, but not too much.


----------

